# helpfull website



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

I stumbled across this website a little while ago and figured it might be of use to people on here. It's a little annoying to use at first but once you get used to its somewhat quirky ways its actually very helpfull..at least i thought so.. the website is http://www.marineplanner.com/and most of the features are free..i havent payed for anything yet anyways give it a try and hope you like it- Glen


----------

